# Extremists



## Four (Mar 29, 2012)

from theoatmeal.com


----------



## Four (Mar 29, 2012)

Darn, got the post wrong the first time, it's all there now


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 29, 2012)

That's pretty funny.

I always thought that the  Christians that take Christ like principles to the extreme; the pinnacle of Christianity (aside from Jesus, of course),  are the Amish, who I quite like.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> That's pretty funny.
> 
> I always thought that the  Christians that take Christ like principles to the extreme; the pinnacle of Christianity (aside from Jesus, of course),  are the Amish, who I quite like.



The Amish are pretty cool people.  I was born in PA, and spent a good bit of time in Lancaster county as a teenager.  I was always fascinated at how they worked together at harvest time.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 29, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> The Amish are pretty cool people.  I was born in PA, and spent a good bit of time in Lancaster county as a teenager.  I was always fascinated at how they worked together at harvest time.



I really like and admire them.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 29, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I really like and admire them.



X 2. It ain't no joke to them thats for sure.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 29, 2012)

They are the hardest working group of people I have ever seen.  The entire family will get out in the field and harvest tobacco by hand.  It is back breaking work, and they do it all day.

They are extreme to the "good" end.  An interesting note about them is that most of the older ones are very wealthy.  They have farmland that has been passed down for many generations with zero overhead.  Very smart people, good with money.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 29, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> They are the hardest working group of people I have ever seen.  The entire family will get out in the field and harvest tobacco by hand.  It is back breaking work, and they do it all day.
> 
> They are extreme to the "good" end.  An interesting note about them is that most of the older ones are very wealthy.  They have farmland that has been passed down for many generations with zero overhead.  Very smart people, good with money.



....and not a bass boat in sight.   Food for thought.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 29, 2012)

Funny thing about the Amish (I also have a great deal of respect for them). They won't own their own power tools, but if they come to work for you on your farm, and you have power tools, they will plug those suckers in and use them all day long. I guess it's not a sin if you don't actually own them.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 30, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Funny thing about the Amish (I also have a great deal of respect for them). They won't own their own power tools, but if they come to work for you on your farm, and you have power tools, they will plug those suckers in and use them all day long. I guess it's not a sin if you don't actually own them.




The Dalai Lama can eat meat.  He just can't kill it himself.  Don't people do kooky stuff?


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 30, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> The Dalai Lama can eat meat.  He just can't kill it himself.



Sounds like this past hunting season for me!


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 30, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Sounds like this past hunting season for me!



Me too.  I ended up with a donated spike.


----------



## Four (Mar 30, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Me too.  I ended up with a donated spike.



i didnt even get donations.....


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 30, 2012)

Four said:


> i didnt even get donations.....



....and you STILL think people are good.


----------



## Four (Mar 30, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> ....and you STILL think people are good.



haha im in florida, im usually the one giving out venison.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 30, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Me too.  I ended up with a donated spike.



Jen and I had a good rabbit season but you can only eat so much bunny. My brother and his boys killed several deer and share with us. They have killed 3 or 4 turkey so far and are dropping off a bird to us as well.

Back to "extremists", would you agree that it is not one's views but their actions that warrants the label? I have been labeled an extremist because of my views regarding God.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 30, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Jen and I had a good rabbit season but you can only eat so much bunny. My brother and his boys killed several deer and share with us. They have killed 3 or 4 turkey so far and are dropping off a bird to us as well.
> 
> Back to "extremists", would you agree that it is not one's views but their actions that warrants the label? I have been labeled an extremist because of my views regarding God.




If one's views are extreme they might lead one to extreme actions.  I would call you a fundamentalist.  When you hear 'Fundamentalist-extremists' on the news it usually doesn't end up well.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 30, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> When you hear 'Fundamentalist-extremists' on the news it usually doesn't end up well.



It depends.  If I were flying to Europe with a plane load of Fundamental Baptists, I'd sleep like a baby.  I can't say the same for every fundamentalist group.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 30, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I would call you a fundamentalist.



And I wouldn't have an issue with that. I am also called a Calvinist even though I have never read any of John Calvin's writings. My dad calls me a fatalist. At least somebody is calling me something!


----------



## WTM45 (Mar 30, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> It depends.  If I were flying to Europe with a plane load of Fundamental Baptists, I'd sleep like a baby.  I can't say the same for every fundamentalist group.



I'd get plenty of welcome attention from the flight attendant with the drink cart!


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 30, 2012)

WTM45 said:


> I'd get plenty of welcome attention from the flight attendant with the drink cart!



Yes, you would. 

The poor woman would be desperate for attention.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 31, 2012)

I just remebered another weird Amish moment I have experienced. I was shopping at Cabela's in Dundee Michigan a few years ago, and a middle teenage Amish boy, maybe 14 approached me. He got within 2 or 3 feet directly in front of me, and facing me, we made eye contact. He turned around quickly, and lifted his leg, and let out a rather loud and obvious flatulent. I was stunned, but had the presence of mind to flee before the odor of the escaping gas was detectable. He obviously did not like me. It was really strange.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 31, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> The Dalai Lama can eat meat.  He just can't kill it himself.  Don't people do kooky stuff?



There are a lot of people who wouldn't eat meat if they had to kill an animal themselves. These same people have no trouble killing a fish.


----------



## gemcgrew (Apr 1, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> He turned around quickly, and lifted his leg, and let out a rather loud and obvious flatulent. I was stunned, but had the presence of mind to flee before the odor of the escaping gas was detectable. He obviously did not like me. It was really strange.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 3, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> It depends.  If I were flying to Europe with a plane load of Fundamental Baptists, I'd sleep like a baby.  I can't say the same for every fundamentalist group.


----------



## Four (Apr 3, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> It depends.  If I were flying to Europe with a plane load of Fundamental Baptists, I'd sleep like a baby.  I can't say the same for every fundamentalist group.



As long as you were of the same religion, and you weren't LBGT, or an abortion doctor.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Four said:


> As long as you were of the same religion, and you weren't LBGT, or an abortion doctor.



Oh, please.


----------



## Four (Apr 3, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Oh, please.



I guess i forgot i'd also be afraid of them trying to exorcise daemons out of me, dousing me with boiling water, etc.


----------



## centerpin fan (Apr 3, 2012)

Four said:


> I guess i forgot i'd also be afraid of them trying to exorcise daemons out of me, dousing me with boiling water, etc.



Yes, that's happens all the time on transatlantic flights loaded with Baptists.


----------



## mtnwoman (Apr 4, 2012)

Four said:


> As long as you were of the same religion, and you weren't LBGT, or an abortion doctor.



Not really....if the fundamentals were baptists or southeren baptists, you can count on the right to bear arms amongst themselves.  And I'm pretty sure the wouldn't shoot an abortion doctor just because they are in the air....most don't shoot them on earth do they?  Yeah I'm out of control this high up....whur's my bullets.


----------



## Four (Apr 4, 2012)

mtnwoman said:


> Not really....if the fundamentals were baptists or southeren baptists, you can count on the right to bear arms amongst themselves.  And I'm pretty sure the wouldn't shoot an abortion doctor just because they are in the air....most don't shoot them on earth do they?  Yeah I'm out of control this high up....whur's my bullets.



/shrug Fundamentalist / extremist baptist have been known to bomb abortion clinics, and threaten to kill abortion doctors... so like i said, if i was one on a plane full of extremist baptists i would NOT sleep like a baby.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 5, 2012)

Four said:


> /shrug Fundamentalist / extremist baptist have been known to bomb abortion clinics, and threaten to kill abortion doctors... so like i said, if i was one on a plane full of extremist baptists i would NOT sleep like a baby.



Fraid to git witnessed to?


----------

